
Alan Turing Chosen to Feature on New £50 Bank Note - NeonTiger1992
https://digit.fyi/alan-turing-chosen-to-feature-on-new-50-bank-note/
======
mtmail
180 comments from 4 hours ago in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20439425](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20439425)

